# My new teeny tiny baby hermanns!



## Laurie (Sep 11, 2012)

This thing is unbelievably small! He's so cute!


----------



## wellington (Sep 11, 2012)

OMG don't squish him  He is so tiny and cute. Congrats


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 11, 2012)

Just too precious.


----------



## pam (Sep 11, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 11, 2012)

That's small!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 11, 2012)

So tinyyyy.. way too cute


----------



## expo tort (Sep 11, 2012)

Little cute definitely baby hermanns


----------



## MrJorgensen (Sep 11, 2012)

That is just too awesome!


----------



## mctlong (Sep 11, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Q'sTortie (Sep 11, 2012)

Sooo cute!! Don't lose him the enclosure!


----------



## Tyrtle (Sep 11, 2012)

So incredibly cute! Can't...stop...looking!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats its a wee one.


----------



## Rob N (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome little ones, if I may ask, where did you purchase them?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 11, 2012)

It's so tiny!! Wow, never seen 'em so small. He's also super young. That's a keeper you've got there, what's the little guy's name?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Laurie (Sep 11, 2012)

Rob N said:


> Awesome little ones, if I may ask, where did you purchase them?



I got him from Gary (Gbtortoises). I'm getting two more in a couple of weeks


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 11, 2012)

Or 3 or 4 or....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 11, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Or 3 or 4 or....



Lol, it was a pretty easy drive 

I haven't named him/her yet. I'll have to see what suits him! He is soooo small, he walked around his enclosure non stop for an hour and a half when we got home! I was so surprised, it's funny seeing this tiny thing trucking around!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a feeling Gary is going to have to block your phone number.  

I only have names for a couple of my tortoises that I've had for years and dont name any of my hatchlings but right when I saw your little guy I was thinking his name was Teddy Roosevelt lol.


----------



## yuki851015 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hahaha so cute ....


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 11, 2012)

So tiny. I would be afraid to even pick him up, haha. What an adorable little black face.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 11, 2012)

Holy cow..he is so small. I would be afraid to handle him. But what a little cutie pie


----------



## Mjdeisher (Sep 13, 2012)

He looks so much like Paul, but even smaller! So stinking cute!


----------



## TheTortoiseWhisperer (Sep 13, 2012)

it's funny seeing this tiny thing trucking around! *<<<<-- I read that and though you should name him Truckerâ€¦.Don't you have one that's named Tankâ€¦or is that someone else's tort???*


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Adorable!!! We need to see some pics of your outdoor/indoor enclosures and zoo you got going over there!! You are one lucky lady!


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow that's small. I'd be afraid I'd accidentally squish him!


----------



## Tartaruga! (Sep 16, 2012)

Awwww sooooo cuuuute!!!


----------

